# Stages Power Meter on a 14 Domane 5 series



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All, 

Does anyone run the stages power meter on their Domane? I am interested in possibly getting one this spring and just want to make sure they are compatible.

Thanks!


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

It's dependent on the crankset you have, rather than the frame, isn't it?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

It should fit fine. You need 10mm between the crank arm and the chain stay, it is frame dependent. I just measured the clearance on my 6 series 2014 Domane frame and there is plenty of room on it (over 10mm). I have the Stages PM on my Synapse, but use a Power Tap wheel on the Domane.


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I will check the clearance.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Munk69 said:


> Does anyone run the stages power meter on their Domane?


Yes..


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I ran one on my 2013 6 Series (Shimano D/A 9000), it fit.


----------

